# Dua Lipa - Ultra High Resolution Wallpaper in vier Größen HD+4k+8k+16k (x4)



## Devilfish (25 Apr. 2021)

16k, das sind 15360x8640. Soll wohl solche Bildschirme geben 


​


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2021)

Das sind ja schon Wandtapeten 

:thx:


----------



## Death Row (25 Apr. 2021)

Ich trau mich schon gar nicht, die Bilder aufzumachen!


----------



## Punisher (25 Apr. 2021)

ich find sie klasse


----------



## frank63 (25 Apr. 2021)

Fantastisch, super, klasse...


----------



## Brian (25 Apr. 2021)

Klasse Wallis von Dua Lipa :WOW:


----------

